# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  hey a little question

## kevy21

well i just wanted to no how big my yellow morphs will get there 1inch long now and i have 3, do they enjoy being enjoy being in groups? cause if they do and they dont grow to big i want some more as there very entertaining little fish!

well ill get some pics off them soon as i can

i think i have 1 female 2 males (because males are meant to have bigger black band on their top fin?)

----------


## Timo

> well i just wanted to no how big my yellow morphs will get there 1inch long now and i have 3, do they enjoy being enjoy being in groups? cause if they do and they dont grow to big i want some more as there very entertaining little fish!
> 
> well ill get some pics off them soon as i can
> 
> i think i have 1 female 2 males (because males are meant to have bigger black band on their top fin?)


Not sure which one you mean,

Yellow Morph Dogface Puffer massive 30cm marine fish or

Yellow Morph Cichlids to about 4cm tropical fish

----------


## kevy21

:lol:  sorry i meant chilid

(look in my avatar)

so about 4cm not too big then,  they are very different from any fish i have had before.....well these are the first chilids ive had

if any can give me ay more info on them that would be great as google searching bring up snails and snakes :S

thanks timo

----------


## Timo

My Dad used to breed cichlids and sell the young to pet shops. If you want to do this you will need a cichlid only tank with plenty of hidding spots small rocks and wood are good.

They grow very fast and thrive on Hikari Tropical Cichlid Complete get your pet shop to get you some if they dont allready sell it.

http://www.hikariusa.com/complete.htm

also they sell other cichlid foods

http://www.hikariusa.com/cichlid_items.htm

I recommend there foods they are very good.

----------


## kevy21

hmmm...im abt worried now....i didnt now chilids had to be fed different foods i did as always ask the guy in the shop...i told him what fish i havethe size of tank ect and he didnt mention that i would need any different food

at the moment i feed them on a mix of foods dry tropical flake, live blood worms an frozen daphy (water fleas)

so loks like im of to the shops for chilid food  :Smile:

----------


## Timo

They will be fine on the foods you are using. The Hikari Tropical Cichlid Complete is just about the best diet for them.

----------


## tracey

i have anew tank set up it is 125 ltrs i have two male honey guoramis one sometimes nips the other should i introduce females and if so how many i have also seen an opaline male guorami that i like how do you think things would be with the boys

----------


## tracey

is there anyone on line that could answer my question that i asked last night

----------

